# Samples sent-finally!!!!!!



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

GUYS,

ALL THE SAMPLES PROMISED ON THE JOEST DISCS HAVE BEEN MAILED. IF YOU DO NOT RECEIVE THEM IN A WEEK TO 10 DAYS, PLEASE PM ME.

THANKS AND ENJOY!!!!!

ROB:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

You the man Rob!!
Look forward to trying them out.
Hey question for you? Do you guys make like 600 or 700 Gritt?
I would be using it for burnishing Venetian Plaster to acquire a high end shine. It's allot of work to burnish by hand.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> You the man Rob!!
> Look forward to trying them out.
> Hey question for you? Do you guys make like 600 or 700 Gritt?
> I would be using it for burnishing Venetian Plaster to acquire a high end shine. It's allot of work to burnish by hand.


Do I ever!!! Joest manufactures a 2 step process for Venetian... It works on the P/C sander. It comes in 2 grit suggestions. Step 1: SG600 (600 grit) then Step 2: SG1200 (1200 Grit)..

You will have a high gloss finish!! I have included a flyer for your review.

Best 
Rob:thumbup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

robert seke said:


> Do I ever!!! Joest manufactures a 2 step process for Venetian... It works on the P/C sander. It comes in 2 grit suggestions. Step 1: SG600 (600 grit) then Step 2: SG1200 (1200 Grit)..
> 
> You will have a high gloss finish!! I have included a flyer for your review.
> 
> ...


Awesome!! Thank you very much Rob! Im sure I will be using Joest from now on. You can expect WallTools to start ordering more from you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Guys,

Did you receive samples? Let me know how you like them.

Rob


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Awesome!! Thank you very much Rob! Im sure I will be using Joest from now on. You can expect WallTools to start ordering more from you guys :thumbsup:


Well, when ever I get that power sander from you to try, dont forget to send some of that free Joest paper you got too:thumbup::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well, when ever I get that power sander from you to try, dont forget to send some of that free Joest paper you got too:thumbup::whistling2:


Will do 2buck!
I really do love the paper.
Even for conventional square sanding heads, the paper is unbelievable.
I highly recommend it to everyone!
I think many DWT members on the site are under the impression that Joest only sells abrasives meant for powered dustless sanding systems.
However, that's not the case. They have a variety of different styles and gritt. Their sanding paper for conventional square heads comes precut and notched to fit perfectly under the wing nuts of a regular pole sander.

When B,Mitch was down for the video shoot, I showed him the abrasives and he was impressed as well. We even used some of the 320 gritt to sand some of the finer detail in the sculpture. 

Great product! Thanks for the samples Robert!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Will do 2buck!
> I really do love the paper.
> Even for conventional square sanding heads, the paper is unbelievable.
> I highly recommend it to everyone!
> ...


That will be great PT:thumbup:

I will probably bug you in September for your power sander. since your postal service shuts down for your 2 months of summer. Guess it's up and running for you in September again:whistling2:

We had another 40 degree day again, 61% humidity, how about you


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That will be great PT:thumbup:
> 
> I will probably bug you in September for your power sander. since your postal service shuts down for your 2 months of summer. Guess it's up and running for you in September again:whistling2:
> 
> We had another 40 degree day again, 61% humidity, how about you


lol! No problem man.
And ya!! It was ridiculous today!! We were about the same.
38 degree's they said here. And I was working up in a cathedral too! :blink:
Thought I was going to die!


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

Nothing yet Robert.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Nothing yet Robert.


He said to Private message worky

Pfftt..... painters







:whistling2:


----------



## Workaholic (Dec 13, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> He said to Private message worky
> 
> Pfftt..... painters
> 
> ...


 now I am expected to actually read stuff. Damn high standards of a drywaller.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes I have received package:yes: That is some PRO paper:yes: very good paper. Have got rectangle and round. This will be the sandpaper I use from here out. I will mention you to my supply guy and let him know that if he doesnt stock this stuff soon he will be losing business, Great sandpaper:thumbup:


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So sorry. I promise they were all sent via parcel post in Canada. I will try to track it.


----------

